# Suche Werkzeug (Bit)-Set zum öffnen von Festplatten



## RubenPlinius (6. August 2011)

hallo leute

ich suche ein gutes bit-set das geeignet ist fürs schrauben am pc

konkret geht es in meinem fall ums öffnen von 2 alten festplatten...einer 2,5 und einer 3,5 zoll festplatte
beide scheinen diesen 6-zähnigen schraubenzieher zu brauchen
mein aktuelles bit-set hat aber nur minimal die größe 10...für die 3,5 zoll brauch ich aber sicher eine 9 oder 8
für die 2,5 sogar noch kleiner

weiß jemand welche werkzeuge da passend sind?
(wenn kein bit-set, dann wäre auch ein kleines werkzeugset okay)

wichtig wäre mir nämlich zu erfahren wie diese 6zähnigen schraubenzieher heißen, und hoffentlich hat amazon sowas


----------



## muehe (6. August 2011)

Torx


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2011)

hier ein link zu dem torx wovon mueh sprach 

http://www.amazon.de/Handywerkzeug-Schraubendreher-Schraubenzieher-Sonyericsson-Digitalkamera/dp/B00278A10M/ref=acc_glance_computers_ai_ps_t_3


----------



## Soulii (8. August 2011)

geh mit der platte zum nächsten baumarkt.

kauf den passenden torx und gleich dann noch einen plastikmülleimer für 1€99 dazu


----------

